# 2006 MLB Predictions



## ChileMass (Apr 3, 2006)

In honor of Opening Day, here's my 2006 major league baseball predictions for this year:
(* = wild card winner)

AL East

Boston Red Sox
NY Yankees
Toronto Blue Jays
Baltimore Orioles
Tampa Bay Devil Rays


AL Central

Chicago White Sox
Cleveland Indians*
Minnesota Twins
Detroit Tigers
KC Royals


AL West

Oakland A's
LA Angels
Texas Rangers
Seattle Mariners

Playoffs:

Red Sox over Indians
Oakland over White Sox

Red Sox over Oakland


NL East

Atlanta Braves
NY Mets*
Philadelphia Phillies
Washington Nationals
Florida Marlins


NL Central

St. Louis Cardinals
Houston Astros
Milwaukee Brewers
Cincinnati Reds
Pittsburgh Pirates
Chicago Cubs

NL West

LA Dodgers
SF Giants
SD Padres
AZ Diamondbacks
CO Rockies

Playoffs:

Mets over St. Louis
Atlanta over Dodgers

Mets over Braves

WORLD SERIES:  RED SOX BEAT METS IN 6 GAMES!!


----------



## GGreen (Apr 3, 2006)

lets go mets!


----------



## roark (Apr 3, 2006)

AL East

NY Yankees
Boston Red Sox
Toronto Blue Jays
Baltimore Orioles
Tampa Bay Devil Rays


AL Central

Chicago White Sox
Minnesota Twins
Cleveland Indians
Detroit Tigers
KC Royals


AL West

Oakland A's
LA Angels*
Texas Rangers
Seattle Mariners

Playoffs:

Angels over Yanks
Oakland over White Sox

Oakland over Angels


NL East

Atlanta Braves
NY Mets
Philadelphia Phillies
Washington Nationals
Florida Marlins


NL Central

St. Louis Cardinals
Houston Astros*
Milwaukee Brewers
Chicago Cubs
Pittsburgh Pirates
Cincinnati Reds

NL West

LA Dodgers
SF Giants
SD Padres
AZ Diamondbacks
CO Rockies

Playoffs:

Cards over Astros
Atlanta over Dodgers

Cards over Braves

WORLD SERIES: A's over Cards


----------



## andyzee (Apr 3, 2006)

When's ski season start?


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 3, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> AL East
> 
> 
> WORLD SERIES: A's over Cards




Roark - you're completely insane.  You now live deep inside Red Sox Nation.  If people in Keene find out you're not actively cheering for the Sox (hint: notice everyone else in town) the cops will encourage kids to spraypaint your house and the garbage guys will refuse to pick up your weekly trash, and you don't want that.  Get with the program or go back to California, dude.......just trying to help you fit in........;-)


----------



## NYDrew (Apr 3, 2006)

M-E-T-S METS METS METS.

Only correction I got is Mets over BoSox.


Ski season starts soon, until then its drunken shenanigans at NYSEG Stadium (Mets AA Squad)


----------



## roark (Apr 3, 2006)

ChileMass said:
			
		

> Roark - you're completely insane. You now live deep inside Red Sox Nation. If people in Keene find out you're not actively cheering for the Sox (hint: notice everyone else in town) the cops will encourage kids to spraypaint your house and the garbage guys will refuse to pick up your weekly trash, and you don't want that. Get with the program or go back to California, dude.......just trying to help you fit in........;-)


 
Golfing last year with my Green and Gold cap the following group did hit into us 3 times... especially when I was taking up the rear (which is any non-tee shot :roll: ).

I'm always shocked how much Yankee shwag I see around town.


----------



## Sky (Apr 3, 2006)

I say:

Yanks
Jays*
Boston
Birds
Rays

Sox
Indians
Twins
Tigers
Royals

Angels
As
Mariners
Rangers

Sox over Angels
Yanks over Jays

Yanks over Sox

Nat'l League...meh!

Agree with your 1st place finishers

Cubs in last 

Let's go with Yanks and Cardinals, Yanks in 5

I'm a Red Sox fan, and I hope they do well.  But I think the Jays are in good position, and the AL East will be a dog fight...with the top three teams very close.  Keith F will collapse, Clement will falter, Manny will be Manny, Paplbon (sp?) will wind up closing and we will lose him from the rotation or set-up spot.

I'll be re-watching my 04 DVD again in October, and gearing up for another ski season!  (and you thought this would end sadly)  *smirk*


----------



## Marc (Apr 4, 2006)

My prediction is that at the end of the World Series, there will be two teams of contrasting moods.  One glum, one gleeful.  The gleeful of which being,


Daaaaaah Sox.


----------



## Zand (Apr 4, 2006)

AL East

Boston Red Sox
NY Yankees*
Toronto Blue Jays
Baltimore Orioles
Tampa Bay Devil Rays


AL Central

Cleveland Indians
Chicago White Sox
Minnesota Twins
Detroit Tigers
KC Royals


AL West

LA Angels
Oakland A's
Texas Rangers
Seattle Mariners


NL East

Atlanta Braves
NY Mets*
Philadelphia Phillies
Florida Marlins
Washington Nationals


NL Central

St. Louis Cardinals
Houston Astros
Chicago Cubs
Milwaukee Brewers
Cincinnati Reds
Pittsburgh Pirates


NL West

LA Dodgers
SF Giants
SD Padres
AZ Diamondbacks
CO Rockies

Red Sox over Angels
Indians over Yankees
Mets over Dodgers
Cardinals over Braves

Red Sox over Indians
Mets over Cardinals

Red Sox over Mets (NOT a repeat of 1986)


----------



## catskills (Apr 5, 2006)

Given the boo factor, Barry Bonds gets thrown out of baseball and never makes it to Cooperstown.  He is just bad for the baseball's bottom line. 

Too bad.  I got his rooky card which probably won't be worth anything now.  :angry:  That makes Bonds bad for my bottom line.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2006)

AL East
Red Sox
Blue Jays
Yankees
Orioles
DRays

Central
White Sox
Indians*
Twins
Tigers
Royals

West
Angels
A's
Mariners
Rangers

NL East
Braves
Phillies
Mets
Nationals
Marlins

Central
Cardinals
Astros*
Cubs
Brewers
Pirates
Reds

West
Padres
Dodgers
Giants
Diamondbacks
Rockies

Red Sox over Cardinals in repeat of 04 world series.  I think the yanks falter this year.  Pitching staff is OLD.  Chacon wont do what he did for them in 2 months last year for a whole year this year.  Mussina is on the way out.  Clemens will sign with Boston in May and Clement will be traded for a bag of peanuts and foam #1 finger.


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 5, 2006)

catskills said:
			
		

> Given the boo factor, Barry Bonds gets thrown out of baseball and never makes it to Cooperstown.  He is just bad for the baseball's bottom line.
> 
> Too bad.  I got his rooky card which probably won't be worth anything now.  :angry:  That makes Bonds bad for my bottom line.




At least this is something even Yankee and Red Sox fans can agree on - we all have the whole season to boo the crap out of Barry Bonds.  I mean, baseball IS about bringing people together after all.....;-)


----------



## noski (Apr 5, 2006)

*fantasy baseball*

Do you guys play Fantasy Baseball (yahoo or others?) Other than the fantasies noted above.... If so, how are you doing so far?


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 5, 2006)

I predict the Cubs will start strong, then finish third in their division.

/as it was in the beginning, is now, and shall be forever


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 5, 2006)

I never predict but I have been a Mets fan since 1962. Thanks Bill Buckner...the love will never end. With the money they have spent this year they ought at least make the playoffs. 

Happy to see that Curt appears to be back in form(love those old guys) and the "rock star" just might come back to haunt you Red Sox fans.


----------



## Jaytrek57 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok...I hate Bonds.

With that being said...he is HUGE [no pun intended] this year for baseball's "bottom line".

The $$$ he alone will generate, the discussions, the debates, the "draw"....

The old adage applies, "Any publicity, good or bad...is good.".

BTW....something that bothers the crap out of me. Bonds is NOT chasing Babe Ruth's record...Babe Ruth does NOT have the All-Time HR record.

Bonus Question: Name the left fielder who Hank Aaron hit his record home run over?


----------



## ChileMass (Apr 6, 2006)

Jaytrek57 said:
			
		

> Bonus Question: Name the left fielder who Hank Aaron hit his record home run over?



Don't know the left fielder - I do know the pitcher was Tom House......

A guess - Pete Rose?


----------



## Zand (Apr 6, 2006)

Making some updates after the first series, I'll make another at the end of April.

AL East

Boston Red Sox
Toronto Blue Jays
Baltimore Orioles
NY Yankees
Tampa Bay Devil Rays


AL Central

Cleveland Indians
Detroit Tigers
Minnesota Twins
Chicago White Sox
KC Royals


AL West

LA Angels
Oakland A's*
Seattle Mariners
Texas Rangers


NL East

NY Mets
Philadelphia Phillies
Atlanta Braves
Washington Nationals
Florida Marlins

NL Central

Chicago Cubs
Houston Astros*
Milwaukee Brewers
St. Louis Cardinals
Cincinnati Reds
Pittsburgh Pirates


NL West

LA Dodgers
SF Giants
SD Padres
AZ Diamondbacks
CO Rockies

Red Sox over Oakland
Cleveland over Anaheim
Mets over Astros
Cubs over Dodgers

Sox over Indians
Mets over Cubs

Sox over Mets


The Yankees' pitching will kill them this year. Johnson is their only good starter. The Red Sox offense also needs to wake up, or Toronto and Baltimore might be in the lead early.


----------



## jct (Apr 12, 2006)

I hope I'm standing in front of this trophy again next winter!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2006)

they brought the trophy to our work.  The CEO of our parent company is a very very very minority owner of the Sox.


----------



## Sky (May 1, 2006)

*Bye Bye Bard...Hello Mirrabelli!*

Doug Mirrabelli (sp?) returns to Boston.  Just in time for the Yankees series.

So now the sox will have to lose via lack of offense vs lack of offense PLUS pass-balls and/or 79 mph fastballs to prevent a pass ball.

*sheesh*


----------



## hrstrat57 (May 1, 2006)

*fixed it*

Yeah but they fixed a mistake....Duquette would never have admitted he made a mistake. These guys get it done.....

So you got Loretta for Cla Meredith......

I can live with that.....

First mess cleaned up...it is still early and the flag is still in sight!

Go sawx!

Long way to go.......


----------



## SkiMangoJazz (May 2, 2006)

Went to the game last night.  Mirabelli got one of the longest ovations I've ever heard at Fenway.  Great game.

Once Clemens comes on board the Sox will be unstoppable


----------



## BeanoNYC (May 2, 2006)

SkiMangoJazz said:
			
		

> Went to the game last night.  Mirabelli got one of the longest ovations I've ever heard at Fenway.  Great game.
> 
> Once Clemens comes on board the Sox will be unstoppable



Don't rule out Houston and NY.


----------

